# Tethering disaster- help?!



## mjc2103 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi- I'm very new to the forumns, and fairly new to rooting. My tbolt is my first droid device, and I've had it rooted for a month or so. I first rooted with das bamf 1.8.6. I was having a sync issue ever since installing that rom, so I decided to try something different and a few days ago installed injectedtheory 6.0.1.

I have been paying for tethering since I got the phone. So instead of using one of the other wifi tether apps, I have been using the stock one. It worked fine on das bamf, but I attempted to use it last evening for the first time running injectedtheory. As soon as I checked the box to enable the hotspot, the stock tethering app locked up the phone, so I had to pull the battery. Immediately on reboot, I noticed I had lost 4g/3g. At first I thought maybe just a network issue, but my wife has a Samsung Charge, and sitting right next to me she had no 4g issues.

I ran to do some research, and discovered others having similar issues, but the issue being resolved by either turning the radio off and on, or a battery pull. Since this issue began over 12 hours ago, I've tried:

-airplane mode
-disabling/re-enabling 4g
-turning the radio off/on
-rebooting
-pulling the battery
-wiping the cache/davlik
-restoring das bamf from a backup
-re-installing injectedtheory
-flashing the mr2.5 radio
-re-flashing the mr2 radio

All with no luck. I know I can't exactly take the phone to support in the state it is in, so what do I do next?

Thanks!


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

Before trying anything else I would do a FRESH install of a rom wiping everything. Of course make sure you have the correct radio for whatever rom you choose.

If that does not work I would consider getting a new sim card.

Good luck and let us know how things turn out.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

If you really are semi-bricked (you probably aren't), you can always flash an RUU and get back to stock, regardless if you have reception or not. Then just take it in for replacement. If they ask why it's wiped, just tell them you did a factory reset to try to correct the issue of no service.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Do a nandroid backup (and TiBu if you wish) then wipe data/cache/dalvik and boot back up and see if the problem is resolved. If so, well, use TiBu to save you time getting your phone set back up to how you like it. If not, then flash a different ROM and see if it's fixed. If still not fixed, follow razor's advice to go back to unrooted stock. If it is then still problematic, it might be time to get the phone replaced.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

The only problem with that is, if you wipe data, you won't have a ROM loaded anymore.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jcporter80 (Jun 6, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> The only problem with that is, if you wipe data, you won't have a ROM loaded anymore.


Wiping data will not leave them without a ROM. It just clears out all the user data and It puts it back to a fresh set up.

I would also suggest a full data wipe though recovery (Data/Cache) and then reinstalling the OS just like you did when you first installed the rom. Basically you are doing it all over again.

Like what was said above as well, if flashing the ROM over again after a full data wipe doesn't fix the problem, then get back to stock and have the device replaced. You can check out the link below to help you get back to a unrooted stock device if needed:

[HOWTO] Restore to stock for root users and non-root users UPDATED 5/17/2011


----------



## mjc2103 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice guys. So I set about downloading what was needed in order to revert back to stock, with the intention of taking it in to get vzw to fix it. In order to relax for a bit and not obsess about it, I headed out to the beach. On coming back to the car, without having done anything at all to the phone, it magically fixed itself! All in all I was without 3/4g for about 18 hours. I guess I'm just not going to use the stock hotspot app anymore.

I'm in the process of restoring apps from backup now, since i'd already done a wipe/clean install early this morning.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> The only problem with that is, if you wipe data, you won't have a ROM loaded anymore.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


As jcporter80 stated, this isn't true. (Not trying to sound rude or anything, but...) I suggest you fix your errant understanding before modding anymore to make sure you don't make any oopsies.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

FYI, there is nothing wrong with your phone. Inj3t3D has a Hybrid Base of GB with the dependencies need for some Kingdom ported apps. The stock WiFi hotspot will not work. That is why I cooked in the WirelessTether app. Which by the way, can be used paying or not.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> As jcporter80 stated, this isn't true.


Oops. Sorry, haha, I was mistaken. Disregard.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> Oops. Sorry, haha, I was mistaken. Disregard.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


If we told him to format /system then that'd be a different story. :-D


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Indeed. For some reason I was thinking Wipe Data (factory reset) did data, cache, and system. It doesn't though, it only does data and cache.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------

